# FS: Aquarium Supplies ( 5Gal Tank )



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Almond Leaves - SOLD
10Gal. Hood / Light ( 2 Bulbs Incl. ) - SOLD

4 Plastic Ornaments - SOLD

5 Lava Rocks - SOLD

Brand New 5Gal Tank - $20
- Comes With Glass Lid

TXT / Call if interested!
604 722 3177


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bummmmmmmmpppppppp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumpppppppppppppppy


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bummmmmmmmmmmppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Added Almond Leaves!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Almond leaves are pending pick up!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Almond Leaves Gone!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

10gal Hood / Light SOLD!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!! Lava Rocks Added!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumpppppppppppppppppppppppp =d =d =d =d


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Lava Rocks / Ornaments SOLD!!!!!!!!!
Added Brand New 5Gal Tank!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

5gal tank is still for sale! sorry to whoever it was,but someone pm'd me saying they wanted the 5gal, but i accidwenlty deleted it, so whoever it was can u please pm me back agian  sorry!
thanks,
Peter


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that Scholz needs some 5g tanks


----------

